
Introduction to Libp2p – David Dias - truth_seeker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRe_oDtfRLw
======
ChristianBundy
I want to try libp2p, but the docs were completely unusable for me. Example:
[https://github.com/libp2p/js-libp2p-kad-
dht/blob/master/READ...](https://github.com/libp2p/js-libp2p-kad-
dht/blob/master/README.md)

Whereas similar projects (built by volunteers) have usage examples and
instructions on how to get started:
[https://github.com/hyperswarm/hyperswarm/blob/master/README....](https://github.com/hyperswarm/hyperswarm/blob/master/README.md)

libp2p seems to have much better specifications, although I think (?) it's
tightly coupled with IPFS and Protocol Labs. Projects like Hyperswarm seem to
have much better 'getting started' instructions, but no protocol
specifications (yet!).

I can't wait until NAT traversal is a boring problem solved by boring tooling,
but I appreciate all the work everyone is putting into the bleeding edge right
now.

